# Strongman



## nissan11 (Sep 6, 2017)

I did not see a strongman section so this is where I am putting this.


I am really enjoying watching strongman on TV. I am really curious about how those guys train and would like to try some of their workouts.

Can anyone tell me the proper way to lift an atlas stone? Are they actual stones or are they rubber? What are some of the methods they use for training for dead lift, farmer's walk, the log over the head thing, etc?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2017)

A lot of the strongmen competitors I know train their events once or maybe twice per week and the rest of the training days are similar to BB training.  Good amount of reps, building  muscle and strength.  They do incorporate weightlifting which most BB don't do though and use different bars like axles etc... 

Atlas stones are concrete. I lifted one once... never again cause that shit is hard and made boo boos on my wittle arms.

Methods of training can vary somewhat depending on the comp events.  A carry event may be super heavy and for a short walk or it could be lighter and longer. 

Thing is, strongman competitors are strong as **** because they quite literally leave no stone unturned. Their training is so varied that they often show up at PL events with almost no peak and kick our asses.


----------



## nissan11 (Sep 6, 2017)

Do you know of any strongman forums?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2017)

nissan11 said:


> Do you know of any strongman forums?



No. Typically, strongmen are illiterate. Their traditions are passed down thru stories and interpretive dance.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 7, 2017)

Here's a few videos man, a buddy up here in Vancouver who competes. GL on your PL journey!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 7, 2017)

He also has 3  Q&A threads on Reddit specifically talking about "Atlas stone" lifts... check it out.


----------



## nissan11 (Sep 8, 2017)

Those are great vids, thanks!


----------



## sctxms (Sep 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> A lot of the strongmen competitors I know train their events once or maybe twice per week and the rest of the training days are similar to BB training.  Good amount of reps, building  muscle and strength.  They do incorporate weightlifting which most BB don't do though and use different bars like axles etc...
> 
> Atlas stones are concrete. I lifted one once... never again cause that shit is hard and made boo boos on my wittle arms.
> 
> ...



LMAO my son stacked straw 120 bails and 180 bails of hay wearing a wife beater..... came home with hundreds of little cuts and scrapes plus itching like a junkie going through withdrawls..... I told him to wear a long sleeve shirt with a normal t-shirt underneath but hey wtf do I know lol only been farming half of my life


----------

